# Funny Farm Names



## rickd203

I'm sure there are a bunch of them out there and these days we could all use a good laugh. I will start with one I just saw on the side of a farm truck:


Belly Acre Farms


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Damselfish

Rancho Costa Plenty


----------



## Guest

Oleo Acres: The Cheaper Spread

.....Alan.


----------



## Cornhusker

I saw a website for a place that raises miniature donkeys called "Half A-- Acres"


----------



## Shepherd

Rusty Fence Ranch belongs to a neighbor of ours.


----------



## ajharris

There is one down the road aways that is called El Rancho Gobroko


----------



## Ravenlost

There's one near here owned by the Aiken family. It's at the bottom of the hill. They raise and train horses. The name? 

"Aiken Bottom Farm"


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

"beulah Land"


----------



## Tiffin

Phunny Pharm


----------



## ovsfarm

Cold Day Acres


----------



## mammabooh

Notalotta Acres


----------



## DixyDoodle

We used to go riding at a trail riding place called "Crazy Horse Ranch".....I don't know if that name drummed up much business though! LOL And a few horses there were a little, er, not quite dead broke.


----------



## nehimama

When DH and I raised mini donks, we were the NeHi HeHaw Farm.

NeHi


----------



## Batt

Local dentist named his "Tooth Acres".


----------



## tyusclan

We have some friends who named their place:

Ducky Acres

They'd been there about 3 years before they got any ducks. :shrug:

Another family we knew years ago named their place:

Almosta Farm


----------



## tyusclan

Damselfish said:


> Rancho Costa Plenty





ajharris said:


> There is one down the road aways that is called El Rancho Gobroko


All the names are good, but these two really cracked me up.:rotfl:


----------



## giddy

DunBrokeUs Ranch, Lotsarocks Ranch, Notalotagrass Farm


----------



## Guest

End of the Road Farm ... given to me at the tax office on the description for I permit I was getting. I really like the name.


----------



## RandB

A horse farm near us is called "Empty Pockets Farm".


----------



## CherieOH

Our RV friends finally settled down and call their spread Dun Rovin.


----------



## amyd

A couple around here are:

Horny S Ranch (last name is Smith )

Atlasta Farm


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Eye Dr in a town we once lived in has Lazy Eye Farms.


----------



## Beltane

Locally I've seen:

Neverdone Farm 

Someday Farm


----------



## Country Lady

This one I read on another thread once and it cracked me up. Dysfunctional Junction


----------



## Jackie

Mine is called Hoof Hearted Acres. I love it. I someday want to get seriously into the horse business (lessons, boarding, training) and I can't wait to answer the phone and say "Hello. Hoof Hearted."

It looks okay written down. Just sounds funny! lol!

Here is a horse called Hoof Hearted. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqj2hkbDnyM[/ame]


----------

